# Labor Day 2021



## bmudd14474

Just throwing this out there to gauge the interest level as these do require alot of time on my part to do and Im glad to do it as long as we have the interest level to support it.

Would you folks be interested in doing a throwdown for LaborDay?


----------



## SmokinAl

I think there will be a lot of interest in this Brian!
There are so many talented cooks on here, I can’t wait to see what they come up with!
Al


----------



## JLeonard

I am working the weekend. But, it will be fun to watch.  
Jim


----------



## smokeymose

Interested? Yes. I guess it depends on what's being thrown down.
A lot of folks here are way over my head LOL!


----------



## thirdeye

I'm guessing the cooking timeframe would be several days long?


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

How does it work?


----------



## kilo charlie

Interested for sure


----------



## Wurstmeister

Interested and waiting for the instructions!  
John


----------



## bbqbrett

Don't know for sure if I will be able to participate or not but it would be great to see one again!


----------



## Bearcarver

I said yes, but only to watch.
I'll be in the bleachers watching all you guys,
I couldn't compete with most of you guys, even when I wasn't on the Disabled List!!
Have Fun Guys!!

Bear


----------



## Grillman365

In as well...


----------



## uncle eddie

Count me in for this ...


----------



## tropics

Plating is not my game


----------



## Colin1230

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jcam222

I’d be in for sure. I remember when I first joined there were many throw downs. Was one of the first things that sparked my interest in good pics and plating. I’ll throw in some local rubs for the prize kitty. Just hit me up closer to Labor Day.


----------



## tag0401

I’m in! Just tell me what to do


----------



## bigfurmn

I'll be working but I will be watching for sure!


----------



## jcam222

I see a lot of comments of people working the Labor Day weekend. Maybe the submissions could be opened up to a 2 week period of time ending Labor Day?  I participate in some challenges in some FB groups but one of be frustrating things often is a very short submission window.


----------



## forktender

I also agree that it should have a two weekend window ending on the day after the holiday for people that are traveling or have to work.

I'll gladly compete in the throw down judging/eating contest. I'll post my address, then contestants can overnight your submissions too me for judging .

I'm not into food art, I'm into food tasting, so I'm out, good luck to those that enter.
I voted yes because I like seeing what people come up with .


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great Idea Brian and thanks in advance for the effort it will take. If the Theme sparks an idea, I'm in the contest otherwise, more than happy to be a Judge. These Throwdowns are fun either way. 

And Guys, dont worry about having to work. Although I don't remember exactly, the Window to Cook and Submit is long enough for members who work weekends to have plenty of time to get their  Entry Submitted. Below is the Rules from past Throwdowns to give you an Idea of how they work...JJ





__





						Official Smf Throwdown Rules
					

Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules     BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!    Rules for entry  1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pineywoods

I see these comments about not doing well with presentation but for a little FYI when I judge a throwdown I do look at presentation but maybe a little more important to me is creativity and I know some of the past judges have felt the same. Like did somebody think outside the box a little and come up with something new or a different twist on something


----------



## tropics

I may be entering since I am cooking for my sons engagement party.
Richie


----------



## texomakid

Hi gang! I threw in a "maybe" because I'd like to participate but we'll have to see how I progress on a couple of other items. I haven't cooked in MONTHS!  I've been away at work so long my Yoder won't even look at me when I walk by it. I'm gonna throw some baby back ribs in her tomorrow just to get the old cooker a quick spin. I'll be keeping any eye on this thread......... Maybe I'll just take a pic of something Robert cooked and photoshop the code word into it


----------



## thirdeye

This looks like it's gaining momentum, but just so I'm on the same page.... 

There will be a 'theme' for the TD, and a couple of weeks to cook your entry, and entries  (or the main component of the theme) are smoked. 
The 'code word' must manually appear in the entry photo.
A single entry photo is sent via PM to the TD Coordinator along with a brief description of the food.
The entry photos will be numbered and posted without forum nicknames in a Voting Thread.
After voting is over, entrants should post a follow up thread identifying themselves and showing how they prepped and cooked their entry.
A couple of questions:

1. Does 'smoker' mean any smoker (electric, propane, charcoal, wood, pellet tube, sawdust tray)?  Is a grill acceptable as long as some flavor wood is used?  

2. Does the entry photo have to be a plate shot, or can it be a pit shot, a table setting shot or cutting board shot as long as the 'theme' is satisified?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yes, Per those Rules... Any type of Smoker is fine, even Char Grill or Gas Grill as  long as there is some Smoke Generation other than burning drippings.

This one Brian, 

 bmudd14474
  will have to handle as it is usually a single plated portion but, depending on theme and Rule Updates, this may change...JJ


----------



## thirdeye

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes, Per those Rules... Any type of Smoker is fine, even Char Grill or Gas Grill as  long as there is some Smoke Generation other than burning drippings.
> 
> This one Brian,
> 
> bmudd14474
> will have to handle as it is usually a single plated portion but, depending on theme and Rule Updates, this may change...JJ


Okay, thanks.    Just thinking of options other than a plated photo.


----------



## thirdeye

chef jimmyj
  and 

 bmudd14474
 the TRI-TIP posting this afternoon shows exactly what I was talking about with my question about entry photos.   

 browneyesvictim
 has some nice pit shots, a platter shot, cutting board shots, and two plated shots.


----------



## SmokinEdge

This will be a theme cook? Not a free for all whatever you want to cook? 
Thanks


----------



## browneyesvictim

thirdeye said:


> chef jimmyj
> and
> 
> bmudd14474
> the TRI-TIP posting this afternoon shows exactly what I was talking about with my question about entry photos.
> 
> browneyesvictim
> has some nice pit shots, a platter shot, cutting board shots, and two plated shots.


 You get only 1 plated photo to enter along with your description. That's it.  
That's how it's been anyway.
However, with that said, there have been past entries that were not on a plate that weren't disqualified either.


----------



## pc farmer

SmokinEdge said:


> This will be a theme cook? Not a free for all whatever you want to cook?
> Thanks



I am assuming the theme is Labor Day. What do most people cook on Labor Day?  It's different for everyone I bet.  I mean alot of us cook the same thing on Labor Day bit you know what I mean I think.  But maybe it will have to include several ingredients as a theme.


----------



## gmc2003

I'll willing to give it a go. One question single entry or are you allowed multiple entires? 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer

gmc2003 said:


> I'll willing to give it a go. One question single entry or are you allowed multiple entires?
> 
> Chris



One entry


----------



## chef jimmyj

thirdeye said:


> chef jimmyj
> and
> 
> bmudd14474
> the TRI-TIP posting this afternoon shows exactly what I was talking about with my question about entry photos.
> 
> browneyesvictim
> has some nice pit shots, a platter shot, cutting board shots, and two plated shots.



One of the Plated Shots would be submitted. More Bang for Your Buck. The description would include, Meat and Sides rather than a Hunk o' Meat on a cutting board. Even if the Tri-Tip is perfection, it would nit get votes up against colorful, pretty Plates with meat and creative sides.



SmokinEdge said:


> This will be a theme cook? Not a free for all whatever you want to cook?
> Thanks



A Themed Cook. Ex. Superbowl Party Finger Food. MARDI GRAS, etc. They were both good ones! Lots of creative stuff.



gmc2003 said:


> I'll willing to give it a go. One question single entry or are you allowed multiple entires?
> 
> Chris



One Entry per member. Some will make and photograph 3 different cooks, then submit the best looking and most creative one. Don't Forget to display the Code Word so you are out.

Guys, go to the Throwdown Forum and see what was done in the past...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

OK so it looks like we have the interest in doing it. Ill come up with a theme and get it posted soon so you folks have plenty of time to get going.


----------



## pineywoods

I see questions about pictures. Take lots of pictures and after the voting make a thread with your ingredients, methods, thoughts and what you might change next time


----------



## Sowsage

Ive had a long break from here due to other things in life.... Just getting back into the swing of things. Ive never done a throw down and i think it would be a blast!


----------



## texomakid

pc farmer said:


> One entry


One shot! Just one picture.............. Plated recommended, Any cooker as long as some type of "smoke" is involved...... I might have to bust out a package of chinet paper plates for this one. Just got real up in here! LMAO


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

texomakid said:


> I haven't cooked in MONTHS!


You going to have to fix that!  I turned back into a river rat.  Not the same.  Use to be able go down below Dam and be a party about everyday.  Now doing good to get 3 people.  Beats sitting at home.  Been trying to find a boat with no luck.


----------



## kilo charlie

"impatiently trying to be patient"


----------



## JLeonard

forktender said:


> I'll gladly compete in the throw down judging/eating contest. I'll post my address, then contestants can overnight your submissions too me for judging .



I'm in for this. Put my name on the list.     
Jim


----------



## Inscrutable

A definite maybe. Sounds like fun … I’m in if I recover sufficiently next couple weeks.


----------



## kilo charlie

Any updates on this?


----------



## uncle eddie

I am hoping for a "Yes - we are doing this"

The wife has informed me what I will be making, contest or no.


----------



## Inscrutable

uncle eddie said:


> I am hoping for a "Yes - we are doing this"
> 
> The wife has informed me what I will be making, contest or no.


Well Cousin Eddie would be making roadkill … I can only imagine what Aunt & Uncle Eddie will make


----------



## smokeymose

Inscrutable said:


> Well Cousin Eddie would be making roadkill … I can only imagine what Aunt & Uncle Eddie will make


Does it matter what kind of roadkill?
Been seeing a lot of Raccoons on the road lately.....


----------



## pc farmer

uncle eddie said:


> I am hoping for a "Yes - we are doing this"
> 
> The wife has informed me what I will be making, contest or no.



As far as I know. We are doing this.  Brian asked the staff what we thought about a theme.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Looking forward to seeing all the entries! Alot of creativity here!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye

Has there been any movement on a theme yet?  I'm out of town the next two weekends and I wanted to get some ideas together.


----------



## allingamer

Have been away from here for awhile. This sounds like fun. Depending on my work schedule I wanna give this a shot.


----------



## DRKsmoking

So everyone I don't want to screw this up . I have looked over the rules and looked over some of the older Throwdowns

I do not have to sign up anywhere ?  I just have to submit my single picture with the word " Hardwork"  in the picture
only 1 picture and the theme is must have pork and some kind of smoking involved. Am I right
Do not post , but e-mail to Brian

I do not want to mess up my first try at this

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## SmokinEdge

I think you have it down. This is the way I understand it.


----------



## DRKsmoking

SmokinEdge said:


> I think you have it down. This is the way I understand it.




thanks, I don't want to screw up on first try and than I did something wrong, and my is not excepted

David


----------

